# Speedport W701V Internet weiterleiten



## DerAnfang (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem:

ich möchte das Internet eines T-Home Speedport W701V via einem zweiten Router (habe einen NETGEAR WGR614 v6 und einen SMC2804WBR EU hier) weiterleiten.

Die Router sollen sozusagen als Switch mit WLAN Funktion dienen und das Internet weiterleiten.

Nur is die Frage; wie mache ich das? Hab schon einige Anleitungen durchgemacht, die haben aber alle nicht zum Erfolg geführt (DHCP Server soll der Speedport sein).

Hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen,

danke schonmal


----------

